

Is Facebook down or acting slow lately? - aravindc

I find Facebook down intermittently for last 2 hours or so. Facebook API's don't load on my website. I also find Google, Appengine and even HN a bit slow and sometimes down in the last two months? Do others see the same problem from India or elsewhere? What's the reason for the frequent outages?
======
josephlord
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com>

Is giving alternating answers. Was slow for me and then stopped responding.

~~~
vanwilder77
It does show down, but it is working for me

------
zlatanmenkovic
Same thing here when connecting from the Netherlands, also sites with google
includes (fonts, api etc) are loading slow.

------
waivej
Had trouble in US (near Sandy damage) until I dumped my DNS cache and reopened
browsers.

------
vanwilder77
Same here in Pune, FB has been slow in response (observing it for a few days
now)

